# Would you drink your own breastmilk?



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok so I know this is probably an odd question, but my mind works in bizarre ways. I know it helps babies get over colds and things faster when they breastfeed because there are antibodies to the virus in breastmilk, so in theory wouldn't drinking your own breastmilk do the same thing?

I am considering trying it because my sinuses are super swollen from the cold I'm coming down with, maybe just take an ounce or so a day. I wouldn't tell DH, he'd freak LOL. And no worries, I make enough for twins and only have 1 baby, I actually donate on milkshare, so I'm not depriving my baby.

What are your thoughts? Would you drink it, and under what circumstances?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I've tasted it, but I'd never actually drink it as a beverage or cook with it or anything like that. I voted "other".


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

I voted yes - under certain circumstances.

When one of my ds was 18 months I went out of town without him for about three days. I was pumping to keep from getting engorged, and couldn't bear dumping all that beautiful milk down the drain - so I drank it. I can tell you, that was the BEST energy drink I have ever had! I felt so good and happy after downing about 6 ounces, and it tasted pretty good too! (hey, maybe I _should_ be drinking it more often!)


----------



## jess152 (Jan 20, 2008)

It's worth a shot!!


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes and I have. I tasted it once and I've used it in cooking (DS really wanted muffins and I was halfway done mixing the batter when I realized we were completely out of milk







). I wouldn't drink it just to drink it. I would need a reason. Mainly because every bit of it *should* go to the person who needs it the most....the baby. But I'm not weirded out or grossed out by it at all.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

I hear it doesn't taste too good.... but i'd try it.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

*I* would never taste or drink my own breastmilk, so I voted no way. But if YOU want to drink your breastmilk, I think you should go ahead! Logically I think it makes a lot more sense to drink human milk than cow or goat milk. Since we are humans and all.







I just really hate milk and could not imagine drinking it myself.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jess152* 
It's worth a shot!!

Literally speaking.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

It's just your antibodies in it, I doubt drinking your own would help as far as that goes. But I've got nothing against consuming it if baby can't use it, or just tasting it to know what it's like. By the way it doesn't taste bad at all, just weird if you were expecting cow's milk or something.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

I've tasted mine, but haven't had a glass of it or anything. Dh has though--I pump extra for him when he feels like he's coming down with something.

I've wondered about this too, whether I would get any benefits from drinking my own breastmilk. Wouldn't I already have any of the good stuff in it already in my body? Maybe it would make more sense to trade breastmilk with another mom, and spread around the good stuff!









In a situation like yours (and if I really had tons extra) I might try putting some up my nose. Hey, they say it works for babies, right? Fill up that neti pot!


----------



## tykys (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry in advance if this grosses anyone out...

When my DD was a baby I went on an overnight wine-tasting trip with a couple girlfriends. I brought my pump and was pumping and dumping (since I was winetasting I wasn't going to keep it). My friend saw it sitting in the bathroom and was intrigued (and buzzed LOL) and tried it. She said it tasted like cantelope.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

I drank some of mine that had been out at room temperature too long. Sweet and a little chalky. I wouldn't drink fresh stuff bc I have low supply and the baby needs all she can get.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

My sons' pediatrician insisted I pump some for myself and DH when Ds2 was 3 weeks old and DS1 (then 14 months) had pneumonia and DS2 was running a fever. She said it was hard enough to deal with two kids that age if they were sick and no sense not doing anything that could plausibly prevent us from getting sick too.


----------



## MSinghsMama (Dec 12, 2009)

My DH is surprised i haven't tasted mine yet, i suppose i am too but i just can't bring myself to do it! Drinking human breastmilk does make a lot more sense than drinking cows milk, but i think because people consume other animal products it seems more 'normal' to drink their milk too.

As far as getting the antibodies i'd think you would already have the good stuff in your body. I'd still give it a try though as anymore wouldn't hurt! I watched a docu on it and there was a man who claimed drinking breastmilk kept his cancer away, and i can see how it could be so beneficial.


----------



## EmilyG (Dec 2, 2009)

I voted no, I couldn't bring myself to do it, though I can't stand milk and couldn't bring myself to drink a glass of cows milk or even soy milk. Ewww! I guess if I were starving to death or somehting, though then I probably wouldn't have the milk to begin with.

I would think since it's your own antibodies, drinking it wouldn't help much, though it's worth a try. I'd think dripping a little up your nose would be more beneficial for your sinus pain/pressure.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

In your situation, I'd neti pot with it. Or put some drops of it in your nose.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepingbeauty* 
I hear it doesn't taste too good.... but i'd try it.

then why would you give it to your baby??? i've tasted mine and it's like a very sweet runny milk shake. i don't feed my kids anything i don't eat.


----------



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

I did both put some up my nose, and I drank about an ounce of it. Didn't taste half bad, like milk but a tad sweeter and without the "cow" taste if that makes sense. In fact I think I prefer it to cow milk, but I prefer soymilk to both 

And yes, my cold is a lot better today actually LOL


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

I've tried it but I didn't think it tasted that great... I did start making no bake cookies only to discover we were out of milk... I had a huge stash of EBM in the freezer so I used some of it... and (not knowing there was breastmilk in them) DH said they were the best ones he has ever had


----------



## madeleines_mom (Jan 28, 2009)

No I wouldn't. Nothing against anyone who would or anything, just not for me! Maybe if it was for survival then obviously, but my breastmilk is only for my baby, that's it.

However I did make muffins for DD once and put BM in it. I ate a couple muffins, so did DH.


----------



## Manonash (Jun 2, 2006)

I used to occassionally express a little in my hand and drink it because I was curious. I liked it. It was really sweet and tasted kinda like oranges (I used to drink a lot of orange juice). I would have probably drunk more if I could get anything from pumping, but I could never get more than a couple of ounces.

Glad your cold is better.

Shonda


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

I totally would, for sure. This thread has me laughing.

I probably wouldn't pump for my cereal







but would have no problem drinking some out of curiosity or if I felt I needed it for some reason and my baby had plenty.

I've tasted my mothers milk as a teen when my brother was nursing and she pumped. It was very sweet yet a touch bitter, thinking maybe because it was frozen first. Who knows.

Anyways, there are so many uses for breastmilk, I'm looking forward to being a nursing mother so I can use some on my acne, ahem. Is that totally weird?


----------



## beckybird (Mar 29, 2009)

I voted Yes too. This is like the "would you eat your placenta" question (which I also did--I had a piece of placenta in a smoothie right after my last birth!)

I am going to start pumping and working on a supply stash soon. I have decided that we are all going to use the milk, although I don't think I will tell my son what he is drinking lol. I'll probably blend some up into a smoothie and let everybody drink it that way. Or bake it into cookies, that is a great idea!


----------



## NizhoniTwice (Sep 13, 2008)

I've tried mine. Tastes like sugar water. I've just started going back to the gym and by the time I'm done working out and in the shower (private showers), my breasts are painfully full, so I try to hand express and 'nurse' myself. lol don't know how else to put it. I don't respond to pumps.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
then why would you give it to your baby??? i've tasted mine and it's like a very sweet runny milk shake. i don't feed my kids anything i don't eat.

I find this very interesting because I give my kids things that I don't eat all the time. I HATE seafood and milk but my 4 year old ds' favorite food is crab legs







and I pour glasses of milk for both my 2 and 4 year old sometimes. They seem to like it. We all have different tastes. Why would I only expose my kids to the things that I like/want to eat and nothing else?


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

I have before, when I was pumping regularly and had come down with a nasty cold. I had to keep pumping or I'd be uncomfy and my supply would get all wonky, but I looked at that little bottles of breastmilk and decided that no way was I going to freeze all those perfectly prepared antibodies and nutrients when I felt like death warmed over myself.

I'm glad babies like it, cause I thought it tasted


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

i have tasted it and would drink a shot or two if i had a sore throat or something.. I know it would help.. I gave it to my weaned-3 yr old when she had strep and she said it helped..

i agree with whoever said it tastes like cantaloupe .. (which i really don't like).. I also have no issues feeding my kids things i don't like/eat, if its good for them and they like it whats the issue?..


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I pumped, so I tasted it periodically to make sure it was still good. I didn't drink a glass or anything. If there was a little leftover, I might have added it to something I was cooking or making for the baby and tasted that for temperature. I tried to use it to cure warts on my fingers, but it never really did anything.


----------



## writteninkursive (Feb 22, 2009)

I've tasted it, and so has DF. We use it for eye infections in all of us (me, DF, and the three kids). I've been considering lately pumping some and putting it on my older two kids' cereal since neither of them were able to breastfeed very long. I don't know if there would be any benefit to that now, but it can't hurt!

It tastes like rice milk. And that's all we drink here in our family, so nobody would know the difference, I'm sure!

Oh, and btw, I "eat" my placenta too - but in pill form!


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

I used to put it in my tea if there was no other milk available, I'd heard it would make the tea sweet, but I didn't find that it did. I haven't done that with this baby though, but recently I thought I'd try some direct from source, I was in the bath and I ended up spitting it out as it was way too sweet for my taste.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

When I was bfing I did try it on several occasions. Never liked the taste though to sweet.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
I find this very interesting because I give my kids things that I don't eat all the time. I HATE seafood and milk but my 4 year old ds' favorite food is crab legs







and I pour glasses of milk for both my 2 and 4 year old sometimes. They seem to like it. We all have different tastes. Why would I only expose my kids to the things that I like/want to eat and nothing else?

clarification: why would you feed your kid something you refused to eat because it's 'gross' or 'tastes weird.' especially babies who have little choice in the matter. what i intended to say was that i would not force anything on my kid that i wouldn't eat myself. that is one reason i don't use formula


----------



## mommy2one0326 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have used breastmilk to heal cuts and diaper rash faster. I've never drank my milk but I have tasted it. I would drink it if I was sick enough or had a sore throat.


----------



## orange_hills (Jan 3, 2010)

I have just had a baby and have an overactive letdown. I pump a little before the baby nurses. I felt sad thowing away the pumped milk so I drink it myself. It is thin watery and sweet. My DH tasted it the other day too.


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

we use it for eye infections


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
clarification: why would you feed your kid something you refused to eat because it's 'gross' or 'tastes weird.' especially babies who have little choice in the matter. what i intended to say was that i would not force anything on my kid that i wouldn't eat myself. that is one reason i don't use formula









Why? Er...well...because human babies are supposed to drink human milk?







I mean, should I not nurse my kids because I don't like the taste of breastmilk? That's seems...ah....like a not very well thought out plan.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I've put it in my cereal in the mornings before!


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prothyraia* 
Why? Er...well...because human babies are supposed to drink human milk?







I mean, should I not nurse my kids because I don't like the taste of breastmilk? That's seems...ah....like a not very well thought out plan.









so you think breastmilk is gross? babies have to eat something, most generally something that is liquid so either breastmilk or a formula. i suppose you could make a formula for the baby that tasted better than commercial formula but it would still be inferior.

i'm not in love with breastmilk, but if i tasted it and thought "oh that is so gross i can't stand it" then i would seriously question putting it into my baby. hence the reason i don't use formula.

if you put this in the context of older children, i do not like mountain oysters. i do not like them and i would say "oh that is so gross i can't stand it" about mountain oysters. i would therefore not be serving moutain oysters as the only choice for my children's meal.

i don't think i can clarify it any more. if you think breastmilk is gross, so gross you can't stand it, i'd still say feed it to your baby and you can drink something else


----------



## Eeyore35 (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I've tasted it, but I'd never actually drink it as a beverage or cook with it or anything like that. I voted "other".

This.


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

This is really weird, but I can't wait to taste breastmilk after having a baby. Not that I'll drink it all the time or anything, I just really want to taste mine someday


----------



## DCMama01 (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
clarification: why would you feed your kid something you refused to eat because it's 'gross' or 'tastes weird.' especially babies who have little choice in the matter. what i intended to say was that i would not force anything on my kid that i wouldn't eat myself. that is one reason i don't use formula









Even if it tastes weird or gross to an adult palate, babies don't know any better. Mine tastes sweet to me, but if it was 'weird', I'd still give it to my LO because it's the healthiest nourishment available.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

I drank it before, mostly just for fun and to prove to myself that I could get my own boob to my mouth LOL. I'm not lactating any more though. I remember it being sweet, just plain coffee creamer but a bit thinner.


----------



## MamaMelis (Oct 23, 2009)

If there was some proven benefit to me drinking it, or if it was a matter of survival/nourishment, sure, why not? I have tasted it, but the idea of sitting down with a nice glass of breastmilk does not necessarily get my mouth watering


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaylaBeanie* 
This is really weird, but I can't wait to taste breastmilk after having a baby. Not that I'll drink it all the time or anything, I just really want to taste mine someday









i just wonder if the 'gross' factor is societal? like, we've been told breasts are sexual but we feed our babies with them because that's how it's 'supposed to be but ewww i wouldn't eat that. i wonder also how many say ewww but then drink the milk (or eat it) from a cow's breast?

ETA: good luck kayla on ttc and getting you and your babe that first drink of mama milk


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
i'm not in love with breastmilk, but if i tasted it and thought "oh that is so gross i can't stand it" then i would seriously question putting it into my baby. hence the reason i don't use formula.

if you put this in the context of older children, i do not like mountain oysters. i do not like them and i would say "oh that is so gross i can't stand it" about mountain oysters. i would therefore not be serving moutain oysters as the only choice for my children's meal.

But, what if your children absolutely LOVE mountain oysters and greedily eat them whenever they get a chance and sob inconsolably if they can't have them?

In fact, what if they tried oysters _before_ you did, thought it was awesome, and then you tried them and thought "yuck!"- should you take away their oysters then? How on earth does that make any sense at all?


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes. I have as well lol. Its yummy - sweet. Like the milk left in the bowl after you eat your cereal hehe.
I would happily drink someone elses BM as well. Not just any random stranger obviously. But I am not much of a milk drinker anyhow. I use it more in cooking. If you have it on tap - watch out! lmao


----------



## Sarahstw (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
i just wonder if the 'gross' factor is societal? like, we've been told breasts are sexual but we feed our babies with them because that's how it's 'supposed to be but ewww i wouldn't eat that. i wonder also how many say ewww but then drink the milk (or eat it) from a cow's breast?

yes, this quote exactly. I totally have the same gut reaction as most people at the thought of drinking my own milk - ew.
When people ask me why I don't drink cow's milk I try to elicit the same reaction - "ew! you drink stuff that comes out of a cow's tit?! Would you suckle from it too?!" I get a lot of blank stares but my message gets across. Plus, I'm lactose intolerant - I wonder if I'd react to my *own* lactose too...


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I would only drink it in more dire circumstances (say if there was a natural disaster & I had no access to food and water)...

Or maybe if I had a really serious illness and it might help...

I wouldn't drink it just for the heck of it... or for a minor cold or something... but more of that is because I just don't like the taste of it. And I'd feel weird. That milk is for babies. I kind of feel hypocritical saying that though -- in every other aspect we don't give DS something we wouldn't eat. We don't give him formula or rice cereal or pureed foods. But, we also wouldn't give him breastmilk once he's weaned (except in the above 'emergencies'). So I guess I just feel breastmilk is designed for babies/toddlers and not weaned children or adults. Hmm. interesting question.

ETA: And I don't drink cow's (or any other animal's!) milk either... I would drink my own milk before drinking another animal's.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Does anyone's breastmilk NOT taste sweet??? Just curious... I tried mine a couple times and never thought it was particularly sweet... more spicy... almost like rice milk mixed with salsa or something???? LOL

Maybe that is why my 11-month-old loves jalapenos and chili...


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy* 
Does anyone's breastmilk NOT taste sweet??? Just curious... I tried mine a couple times and never thought it was particularly sweet... more spicy... almost like rice milk mixed with salsa or something???? LOL

Maybe that is why my 11-month-old loves jalapenos and chili...

i think it depends on what you are eating? the times i've tasted mine, it is very sweet. the pumped/frozen stuff is less sweet but still sweeter than cow milk.

as to the other points, i pump and give the milk to my weaned 4 yr old as an immune booster. i do drink cow's milk, but can't fathom taking it from the tap







i don't think either breastmilk or another mammal's milk (i don't do soy, rice, almond, coconut milk's due to allergies) is ewwww, but i'm also not going to latch onto another animal's tit!


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prothyraia* 
But, what if your children absolutely LOVE mountain oysters and greedily eat them whenever they get a chance and sob inconsolably if they can't have them?

In fact, what if they tried oysters _before_ you did, thought it was awesome, and then you tried them and thought "yuck!"- should you take away their oysters then? How on earth does that make any sense at all?

i wouldn't make them eat something i will not try or absolutely hate. if they like them, by all means they can eat them. i just won't force feed them something i think is absolutely ewww. babies have to eat; to me formula is ewwww, breastmilk is not (fortunately).

i like chocolate, dd1 does not. when we have a treat that is chocolate, i don't make her eat it. dd1 likes laffy taffy, i do not but i don't tell her absolutely no laffy taffy because mom doesn't like it. but i do require that she eat her other healthy foods before she gets a snack


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I've TRIED it, dh has aswell. I voted under circumstances. Cause life and dath yay,

I will admit that when I had an ear infection I pumped and squirted into my infected ear for 2 days and no infection


----------



## skyerae (Jun 4, 2009)

I have tried my own milk, but don't drink it regularly. I drank it more when I was pumping/expressing. I used to test it to see how it tasted, and to see if it had changed with my diet. I used to drink leftovers too. My son is almost two now and though he nurses a fair bit, my breasts don't have the "get up and go" they did when he was younger. LOL So, extra breast milk isn't something we have hanging around the house anymore.

I have never used it in cooking except when my son was about a year old and recovering from a stomach bug. I had overcooked brown rice leftover from making rice water for him. I added expressed BM to it along with a little cinnamon and then blended it. It was like rice pudding and tasted VERY good. I finished up what he didn't. We had that dessert a few times after but, like I mentioned I no longer have extra milk for that sort of thing.

I have tried warm raw goat's milk and it tasted very similar to my milk. Thinner and sweeter than regular milk. Dessert-y almost. I prefer to drink my milk cold... unless it's steamed. LOL

ETA: Whoops, sorry for the party hat. LOL That would be thanks to my toddler.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

rode that ride, got the tshirt and all...

yep i've drank it and would again, it isnt the best thing on earth but its good for you and if I am feeding it to my kids I have to taste it! I am like that about everything though, if Mike or I wont taste it, my kids cant have it.


----------



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyactsofcharity* 
In your situation, I'd neti pot with it. Or put some drops of it in your nose.

The antibodies in the bm are the same ones already in your body fighting the infection, so I don't think drinking it would help much. Applying it to the area might, though. I've long thought that if I got pink eye, I'd put milk in my eye.


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

I had really bad food poisoning when DS was about 5 months old. After 24 hours of awful wretching, I had some BM in the fridge that I had pumped a few days prior. I remembered reading that breastfed babies are less prone to vomiting/diarrhea, and that breastmilk can help sooth those things in infants. So I gave it a go and had about 4 ounces, and didn't puke again after that. I was out of bed in a few hours.

But it's not a regular thing


----------



## mariekitt24 (Nov 8, 2008)

There are many people that drink breast milk as adults, have with coffee, cook with it.. I have observed that especially on this site, a lot of womens husbands enjoy their wives milk now and then. I dont think it is harmful at all, and I actually believe its better for us to be drinking than cows milk. but as for me personally, I'm not used to the idea. I grew up in a society where breastfeeding was nearly unheard of, breastfeeding in public never happened before my eyes, and drinking the mothers milk was taboo. So while I am pro breastfeeding and say more power to whomever drinks it, I myself have not gotten so used to the thought that I could freely drink it. So my answer was yes under certain cirumstances, because I wouldnt want to rule it out, and I have wished that my husband would at least taste it. I found this article to be eye opening, I think it was in mothering as some point? heres the url anyway..
http://drmomma.blogspot.com/2009/07/...ghis-khan.html


----------

